# Play BFME 2 without disk



## Arcan (Oct 9, 2008)

My friend borrowed BFME 2 off me and now he's lost the disk and nostalgia has me wanting to play custom maps online again. I want to play the game online without the disk until my friend gets my disk back, if at all. My copy is a fully legit game store bought. Anyone know how?


----------



## Aus_Karlos (Mar 10, 2007)

You should tell your friend to be more careful with items that are not his.. There is no way that you can play the game without the CD/DVD.
Trying to attempt playing the game with a "No CD" or "Crack" (Modified version of the EXE) will cause you to have your Serial number and Online account banned from the Multi-player experience.
The best thing to do is for your friend to reimburse you with a new Copy of BFME 2. You will not need to re-install the game when you get your new CD.


----------

